# Games für meinen Mitbewohner und mich?



## SchuggerLeo (18. Oktober 2015)

*Games für meinen Mitbewohner und mich?*

Guten Abend in die Runde! 
Hintergrund ist der, dass mein Mitbewohner seinen neuen Laptop bereits hat und auch ich demnächst alle Teile meiner neuen Maschine beisammenhaben sollte. Nun wollte ich wissen, ob ihr vielleicht Tipps für Games hättet, die sich besonders eignen zu zweit (mit- oder gegeneinander) gezockt zu werden. Ich bin nämlich leider etwas raus, was aktuelle Titel angeht, von daher würde ich mich über etwas Unterstützung eurerseits freuen. Ruhig aus der ganzen Palette an Genres. 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Games für meinen Mitbewohner und mich?*

FIFA lässt sich recht gut zu zweit daddeln....am besten mit zwei Controllern


----------



## SchuggerLeo (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Games für meinen Mitbewohner und mich?*

[emoji1]  Gleich ins Fettnäpfchen! Meinem Mibewo würde das ja sehr gut gefallen, aber für mich ist Fußball nicht so wirklich das Wahre. Trotzdem vielen Dank für den Tipp [emoji6]

Gerade gelesen: Age of Empires 2 war halt immer ganz gut. Gibt es soetwas auch in neu?


----------



## Tech (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Games für meinen Mitbewohner und mich?*

Alle Teile von Borderlands und Killing Floor 1 + 2.


----------



## Porsche2000 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Games für meinen Mitbewohner und mich?*

Zwar nicht alle aktuell, aber für zu Zweit (und auch alleine!) immer wieder toll:

NFS Porsche & NFS Brennender Asphalt, World Racing, Project CARS


----------



## Cinnayum (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Games für meinen Mitbewohner und mich?*



Tech schrieb:


> Alle Teile von Borderlands und Killing Floor 1 + 2.



BL 2 ist der beste Teil.

Left for Dead 1+2 macht zusammen ziemlich Laune.
Dann die üblichen MMOs / MOBAs, wenn mans mag.
Diablo 3 + Erweiterung evtl.
Dungeon Defenders ist ganz nett im Koop.
Orcs must die ! 2 ebenso.
Bankraub / Missionen in GTA V oder den Payday Teilen kann man mal probieren.
Die neuen (Super) Streetfighter IV / V sind auch klasse.
Warhammer 40k Kill Team (Twin Stick)
Assault Android Cactus (ebenso, sollte auch nen Koop haben)


----------



## Picassini (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Games für meinen Mitbewohner und mich?*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> FIFA lässt sich recht gut zu zweit daddeln....am besten mit zwei Controllern



Den kann ich bestätigen


----------



## MOD6699 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Games für meinen Mitbewohner und mich?*

Irgendwelche Jump & Runs? Giana Sisters, Rayman etc. 

Oder eher Survival? Ark, Reign of Kings, Rust


----------



## Oozy (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Games für meinen Mitbewohner und mich?*

Eventuell ist Guacamelee was für euch. Ziemlicher farbenfroher Platformer in 2D, evtl vergleichbar mit Super Mario mit bis zu 4 Spielern.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Games für meinen Mitbewohner und mich?*

RPG: Diablo 3 und Divinity Original Sin im Koop

Action: Battlefield 3, Fear, Far Cry, CS

Strategie: Age of Empires 2/3, Warcraft 3, C&C Generals, Act of War, Act of Aggression, Heroes 7


----------



## Leob12 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Games für meinen Mitbewohner und mich?*

Ich hätte ja gesagt ne Wii oder vl ne Gamecube mit Mario Kart (Double Dash) oder Party.


----------



## SaPass (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Games für meinen Mitbewohner und mich?*

Wenn du online-Multiplayer mit einbeziehst, hast du fast endlose Möglichkeiten. LAN-Spiele werden in letzer Zeit recht selten. Und dann steht da noch die Frage im Raum, wie viel Geld ihr ausgeben wollt, ob ihr immer zusammen zocken wollt oder ob ihr das Spiel alleine weiterspielen wollt.

Shooter oder MOBAs kannst du auch Rundenweise alleine spielen, wenn dein Mitbewohner keine Zeit oder kein Lust auf eine Runde daddeln hat. Bei Rollenspielen  macht es sich zumeist schlecht, wenn einer von euch alleine weiter levelt.

Die WG eines Kommilitonen hängt nur noch zusammen in deren Aufenthaltsraum, nachdem sie dort eine N64 und eine Wii mit Mario Kart, Mario Party und SSBB/SSB haben.


----------

